
Watch Every Episode of Bob Ross' the Joy of Painting Free Online - cedricziel
http://www.openculture.com/2018/01/watch-every-episode-of-bob-ross-the-joy-of-painting-free-online.html
======
Dangeranger
One of the things that I like about Bob Ross is that when he was in the Air
Force and stationed in Alaska as a Master Sergeant he had to act like a really
mean character and yell at people for minor infractions and mistakes. When he
left the military he decided that he never wanted to be the kind of person who
yelled at others like that again.

While his outward appearance within the show is one of a casual sort of
hippie, he was extremely regimented and self disciplined. It has been reported
that he would practice some paintings a half dozen times, while reciting the
script along the way. Every moment of his program was planned to the second.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
I always thought he had a painting off camera that he would look at. I
remember seeing him look away from the canvas bit and just assumed that's what
he was doing.

~~~
simongr3dal
I don't remember where I heard or read this, but he made three copies of every
painting, one for practice and to look at while filming, another while
filming, and a third for the sort of timelapse they would have at the
intro/end.

------
sahillavingia
I highly recommend learning to paint. I started last year and I've already had
a lot of insights that I am applying to running my startup, Gumroad, and
designing our product.

~~~
anonymfus
Your comment reads like a satire.

~~~
sahillavingia
Most everything I write does.

------
artur_makly
he is the single reason i paint today. god bless that man and his magic fro.

~~~
mlazos
This just brought me to tears. That's inspiring as hell.

------
virtuexru
I used to watch him on Twitch where they would play a bunch of episodes back
to back. This man was a gift to the world, the episode with his squirrel
really hits me in the feels every time.

~~~
atonse
Yea as if that show wasn’t relaxing and lovely at the same time, he went and
added that squirrel, which kicked it up to 11.

~~~
morganvachon
When I was a kid in the 80s I'd watch on PBS, mesmerized, before I inevitably
fell asleep. My dad called him the "human Quaalude" because his voice would
put viewers into a peaceful trance.

------
pbalau
Today we have the older gentleman from Tips from a shipwright, and the british
guy that rebuilds Tally Ho, and that "redneck" Izzy Swan, and that other guy
that works in constructions, whos name I forgot, and the Canadian guy with the
wooden gears and the pantograph, and soo many others. All of this because the
Internetz. Oh man, I love this age...

~~~
Doxin
> the Canadian guy with the wooden gears and the pantograph

Matthias Wandel[1]?

[1] [http://woodgears.ca](http://woodgears.ca)

~~~
pbalau
Yeah, he's the one

------
dewey
If you have an Apple TV there's also a free app with the same content
available there:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bob-ross-the-joy-of-
painting...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bob-ross-the-joy-of-
painting/id1115368661?mt=8)

------
lgats
Almost as good as Lets Paint TV
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrGgIHwH47d0n8idhR1MNpg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrGgIHwH47d0n8idhR1MNpg)

